# Chariots



## kellyk (Nov 26, 2010)

I am looking for plans to build a chariot or where I can purchase one? I have looked at the internet forever and cant seem to find anything, I would like one that coudl go into AMHR shows. If anyone knows of plans or where tp purchase please list the link.

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 26, 2010)

There was a chariot right here in the US Horses and Tack for sale...if you do a search you should be able to find it.


----------



## Yaddax3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't post anything for sale!

LB Mod team


----------



## jah97071 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tom and Mark Shipley of Lil Britches Pony Farm in Bellingham, WA race chariots with their shetland pony hitch. they wou;d probably be able to tell you where to get plans or where to buy one. If you PM me I will give you their email or you can find their farm listing in the breeders section of the Journal with their email.


----------



## starkadator (Nov 26, 2010)

kellyk said:


> I am looking for plans to build a chariot or where I can purchase one? I have looked at the internet forever and cant seem to find anything, I would like one that coudl go into AMHR shows. If anyone knows of plans or where tp purchase please list the link.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kelly


----------



## starkadator (Nov 26, 2010)

Email [email protected]


----------



## ruffian (Nov 26, 2010)

Sanseveres had one also.


----------



## keely2682 (Nov 26, 2010)

i have an extra. i'm building a new one for next year so will sell my old one. please pm me


----------



## keely2682 (Nov 27, 2010)

My chariot\

please look at these links for chariot ideas


----------

